# Itchy Bumps



## Jennifer

I have to know what these bumps are! They're small and itchy and sometimes in little clusters of 4-5. I can't tell if they are always a hair follicle or not because they are small and I don't have a magnifying glass. They aren't red, until I scratch them and don't have a halo of redness after scratching either and generally go back to a flesh tone. A good scratching also makes the itching stop for a while. I've been getting them since I was a kid and my dad told me that they are "nerve bumps" and that he gets them too. They are usually on the hand, including the knuckles or the inside of fingers but can also form anywhere else like legs, arms, neck, back stomach, foot etc. They DO NOT have a head on them. And they are always small like the size of a zit I guess (I never had zits just guessing based off my sister's zits) or a little smaller (like goose bumps, never as large as a mosquito bite). They also go away within 3 days or sometimes less (I think depending on how much I scratched them, the less I scratch, the sooner they go away).

I've done so many google searches on them and can never find anything. Could it be just an infected follicle? I thought about it but how the heck could so many follicles be infected at one time (I've counted over 10 before)? Plus I'd imagine it'd be more painful rather than itchy. I thought maybe bed bugs but seeing pictures online, it doesn't look the same, at all. Is it from the sun I thought? How could that be when it also happens in areas that hardly ever see the sun including in between fingers? Well dry skin I thought, doesn't make sense with the descriptions I've read (it never talks about random itchy bumps anywhere on the body, just mainly itchy skin). Hot tub or swimming pool maybe? Well I hardly ever get the chance to get in one and these happen all the time without getting in one. It also isn't chicken pox as I had them when I was a kid and this is certainly not anywhere close as bad as that.

I know that some people here have mentioned having skin issues with crohns like sores on the skin (usually on the legs). I don't have that particular problem (although I did get the bruises on the legs even if I was never hit in the leg) but I can't help but think that maybe this is crohns related. I know I got them around the time I was diagnosed when I was 9 and only got them every now and then since but now, I get them a lot. And since I haven't taken my meds for crohns in about 2 years, I wonder if maybe I'm going out of remission and this is just a sign of that. 

Does anyone else get them? After reading the description you'd know what I'm talking about if you do get them. I can never find the info I need when I'm the one who has the problem.  Isn't that always the way?


----------



## smile

How strange, these last few days Ive come up in small bumps (not red) on the inside and outsides of my fingers. They can itch at times. I don't know if it is something to do with crohns, but my mum had this same problem when she was suffering with her crohns. She had surgery 20 years ago and hasn't had the problem since. She believes these bumps on my fingers are what she had. It just seems so strange that we should both experience this.


----------



## Jennifer

It is possible that they are nerve related but I can't find an exact match because there are thousands of skin conditions related to nerves. 

I had my surgery 11 years ago and I still get them but it has been more frequent lately. And what you mentioned Smile sounds like what I'm talking about. Did your mom have an idea as to what they were?

They aren't major or anything, I'm just tired of not knowing what they are exactly.


----------



## smile

she thought it was linked to a reaction to an allergen like metal, like you would get of you had a belt with a metal buckle or the back of a watch, she also thought it may have been washing detergents. However she found that this caused more of a reaction like skin peeling off her hands and fingers. Sorry I couldnt be or more help.


----------



## Jennifer

Hmm, not in my case. I'm not allergic to anything and I change soaps pretty often (what ever is on sale) and have never had a reaction to any of them. Thanks though.


----------



## Crohn's_Doll

Hi, I get bouts of cluster/pimple (not red) on my hands from time to time. Mostly on the knuckles and around the nails and between the fingers, they are very itchy at times and look like small blisters when it gets bad, then it gets scaly. I looked it up and it seems to be eczema. Hydrocortisone cream helps wonders and also keeping yours hands moisturized. It gets worse in the sun and if exposed to too my water (washing dishes) etc...


----------



## Jennifer

Doesn't sound like what I have Crohn's Doll, thanks though. It never gets scaly and the itch and bumps do go away without treatment. The images and description of eczema is far worse than these little bumps.


----------



## Jennifer

89 views to this thread and no one knows or gets them as well? I'm honestly a little shocked.


----------



## Jennifer

Still looking for more responses.


----------



## EthanPSU

Poison Ivy? lol, you described it well


----------



## chops

Hi Crabby Relish,

I think I have got the same thing as you!!!!!  I started getting them on my hands when I was taking azathioprine and asked my GI doc about them - she said she didn't know what they were.  They went away for awhile but have now re-appeared on my arms since I have started taking 6MP.....they are in a cluster of 5 and sound exactly like yours.  I don't get it though because my doctor said it's not related but I think it definitely is because of my crohn's


----------



## Astra

Hiya Jen

I get this so does my son, over here we call it 'prickly heat'
It is a rush of histamine exacerbated by heat, it comes to the surface to cool the skin, hence the itching, it's nothing serious, but any anti histamine will get rid of it, Piriton etc, cos we've had it for years, we take Piriton in the Spring before it starts to get hot, thus reducing the influx of histamine!
Also, watch out, cos if your fingernails are dirty and you break the skin through scratching, impetago can set in, very very nasty, me and Jordan have both had this 
many times!
Anyway, this might not be your itchy problem, but look it up to eliminate it
xxx


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

OK I now have these little itchy bumps on my left elbow, not the pointy part but the top of my arm, if you follow.

Joan I think it may be prickly heat because I've been doing this boiler cleaning job wearing a house wrap jump suit and sweating to no end.

I'll try some antihistamines, luckily I am off the boiler job for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jennifer

Never heard of the prickly heat but I'll check it out. I don't get hot generally or sweat much either. 

@ Ethan - I'm not allergic to it so it has no effect on me.


----------



## Sophia

Crohn's doll, I have what you have I think! 

Crohnicaly: I have atopic eczema on the inside of my elbows, do you have eczema? The best thing is NOT to itch, but sometimes that is just unbearable.  I then use cortisone cream, A-derma moisturiser, and try to be in the sun when it's out, cause that always helps with my eczema.


----------



## Jennifer

No I've never had eczema.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Sophia said:


> Crohn's doll, I have what you have I think!
> 
> Crohnicaly: I have atopic eczema on the inside of my elbows, do you have eczema? The best thing is NOT to itch, but sometimes that is just unbearable.  I then use cortisone cream, A-derma moisturiser, and try to be in the sun when it's out, cause that always helps with my eczema.



Sophia, I've never had any skin issues, so I'm not sure what it is.  I'll try the cortisone cream and the antihistamines.  If nothing else I am going to the beach next week and good old salt water seems to clear things up pretty well.


----------



## Crohn'sInKC

I think this is called dyshidrotic eczema. I have it too on my hands and feet. Steroid creams seem to help on my hands. Making an occlusive dressing - like covering the hands with rubber glovees after applying steroid creams also helps. Try not to use strong soaps - cetaphil gentle cleanser works best for me. I also have crohn's and I swear these problems are related, too.


----------



## Crohn'sInKC

Also, the dyshidrotic eczema didn't start until after I'd been in Remicade for about 1.5 years. I also have these itchy bumps, sounds exactly like what you're describing...never as big as mosquito bites- but with no head. Worse in heat, seems like times of stress. My mom said the EXACT same thing. I've been getting them since I was little, she said she gets them too and they're "nerve" bumps. They itch like crazy, maybe get a really small scab from itching and go away in 2-3 days - faster if I don't scratch them. I've had them biopsied and just showed "inflammation". I've tried a lot of steroid creams and nothing seems to make them much better. I was diagnosed with crohn's 3 years ago and it seems like they got much worse right around that time. They were completely gone while I was on predisone, but we all know how miserable that is otherwise. Now, those have stopped for the most part, but i have what seems to be regular, atopic eczema in addition to dyshidrotic (the little fluid filled vesicles on hands and feet) eczema that all started about 3 months ago. Oh my gosh - so much itching. Hope the steroid creams start to work soon for this! I really think it's all related to the autoimmune process that makes the crohn's happen too. My dermatologist finally said "unfortunately, I think is just what your skin is like..." bummer.


----------



## Jennifer

LOL, so we just have crappy skin?  I always thought of seeing a dermatologist about it but it was never bad enough to need medical attention, I was just curious cause its been happening for years and after a while, ya start asking questions.

Oh my! The pictures of dyshidrotic eczema are not what I have at all. What I have is not severe in the slightest.


----------



## DustyKat

Hi Crohn'sInKC, :bigwave:

and welcome to the forum!. It would be great if you could post in the Your Story Forum so we could get to know you better and you could receive the welcome you deserve! They're a friendly bunch here with heaps of knowledge and experience and you sound like you have plenty yourself. 

Welcome aboard!

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Crohn'sInKC

Yeah - I had the itchy little spots for years before the realy eczema started. I guess I've just concluded that it's due to the autoimmune issues. Yeah, the dyshidrotic stuff was new over the past several months and honestly been the worst thing that's happened to my body in a long time. It's slowly getting better now.

I'm really glad it's doesn't look like what's happening to you. I guess just be on the look out for worsening of the bumps and anything that looks like classic eczema on the rest of your skin because apparently IBD makes you more likely to have a range of skin problems. Now with the eczema my derm has something he can treat...but when I first went for just the itchy bumps they basically told me you can put steroid creams on them...but it doesn't make them much better. (I can tell what I have now is real eczema because the steroids are really working). But I know most of use don't want to mess with any kind of steroids if we don't have to!

Conclusion: yes, Ithink we just have crappy, reactive skin


----------



## HodgesWJ

*Sounds like dyshidrotic eczema to me too*

The bumps I have sound like yours and mine are not severe either.  Small bumps filled with clear but sticky liquid that harden over and seem to take forever to heal.  Very itchy.  I used to only have a few between my fingers, but now have them in my elbow as well.  Although the pics online do look really severe, the individual bumps seem to match.  Although I hate to credit them as a source the Wikipedia article on dyshidrotic eczema was the best I could find.


----------



## lmburch88

*Clusters of bumps...*

I think I have the same problem. It only started happening a few days ago, but I get intense itchiness on random areas of my legs. When I scratch, clusters of small flesh colored bumps pop up. They usually go away after I go to bed, but the next morning the itchiness starts all over again. I think it may be spreading to my arms now. I looked up everything from scabies to bed bugs but nothing looked like what I have. I would love if anyone could help give me some insight. 
:sign0085:


----------



## tishbite

I get these. My doctor told me it was Dyshidrotic eczema. I also have a sweating problem on my hands and feet which make it worst. I just got over mine and when they start to dissapear my skin begins to peal. My doctor just told me to put unscented lotion on my hands and leave them alone.


----------



## Jennifer

My skin does not peel when they go away and are never any other color than flesh colored plus it happens on more than just my hands and feet. I use the best lotion possible for sensitive skin and don't even use that everyday. I haven't noticed the lotion to be a factor. It is not any form of eczema that I've read about.


----------



## mizgarnet

I used to get that Crabby.  No one could tell me what it was (is).  Haven't had it in a couple of years.  I put it down to immune system whackiness.  A doc told me it had to do with a deficiency.  Told me colostrum would help.


----------



## crag

Hi crabby, 
I've only just seen this thread but hooefully can offer something?! I too suffer with random little bumps that can appear anywhere but seem to be concentrated to my hands and arms. 

They're not painful or overly itchy but are annoying and a bit unsightly, each one can vary slightly in size too. Do you notice if they appear or even worsen when it's cold or you are exposed to cold? Just seen your location so probably not! Lol. Im just a little curious as when I mentioned it to a GP a few years ago ( long before this began and I gained my undiagnosed status!) he said that it could be an allergic reaction to the cold. I'm still skeptical to this day as it doesn't happen to me everytime it's cold, it's most peculiar to say the least! 

Apologies if none of this is helpful and all I've done is make you read more! 

Take care


----------



## Jennifer

I haven't noticed a difference between too hot and too cold being a factor. As you mentioned its probably due to my location.  I'm seeing my GI on the 30th and will ask if its Crohn's related because I did notice that I had less of them while I was in remission.


----------



## crag

Yeah it's possible that you just have too much nice weather, try putting your hands in the freezer for ten minutes! Lol. 

Seriously though, I'm sorry that I couldn't offer anymore insight and I hope you have some better luck with the appointment. 

Take care


----------



## StarGirrrrl

A little late to the party but here is my input... does the rash get worse in the warm weather, but in the winter you can still see the redness? I get that, put it down to prickly heat but nothing worked, so I went to GP and it's some kind of heat rash basically. A daily anti-histamine for a few days when it's bad works wonderfully.


----------



## 14Girl96

I am undiagnosed but the day before yesterday, I woke up and I had these red, seriously itchy bumps on my stomach near my belly button, all of different size. Today I woke up and had a few more on the crook of my arm, and a few on my foot. I've been looking at hives or shingles but I don't think it's either. I've been taking anti-histamine for the last few days too, which I think is helping, but slowly. I think it must be something to do with a compromised autoimmune system, because I have been in a bad way for a couple weeks and have had many symptoms; this just seems to coincide with it all. Sorry I couldn't help much, but it sounds like what I'm experiencing, just in a different place.


----------



## ag54408

*i get them too....*

i get these same itchy bumps and i too am trying to figure out what it is. i've tried everything to get rid of them and nothing works. they drive me nuts..i too wonder if it has to do with my chrohn's.


----------



## Marcie

I have a rash on my right elbow for the last three days, its so very painful and itchy...and I had something similar, on my left arm in the inside part of my arm, and on the right arm were huge blisters...very painful I had to go to the ER and  they gave me pain medication. When I told the doctor I have Crohns she said there was nothing she could do for me other than prednisone and pain medication, I felt so bad... I feel nauseated lately, and I was doing pretty good..just very sad right now, it seems to never end...


----------



## Karenb

Hi my name is Karen, and I was looking for the same info. I get these rashes and they r exactly as u describe. Going today to my gastro doc to ask him what is going on. I will let u know what he says.


----------



## Leebie3

I get them on the sides of my fingers.. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO itchy!!!

http://www.internationaleczema-psoriasisfoundation.org/dyshidrotic_eczema.php4


----------



## pat461

just having a flare up i hope pains constapation and itchy skin worst on my hands and legs, went to my gp no temp  all the symptoms,  i dont think she had ever seen a crohn's patient before as it was a quick rectal exam a prob and a prod and ask what i was taking for it when i said asacol she agreed with me she took my weight as an after thought when shensaw my weight loss thats when she thought i better to and see the hospital.  sorry to vo on but need to get it of my chest

pat461


----------



## Racheld

I too have been waking up with little raised bumps mostly on my tummy & chest they take ages to fade away. I was starting to wonder if it's connected as they appear when I'm flaring
.


----------



## pat461

glad it's not just me then.  i am off to the doctors again friday hope he knows a little more. hope all is well with you and you dont get to many flare ups 

pat461


----------



## LondonSnow

Honestly sounds a bit like scabies to me.


----------



## Jennifer

lol, its not scabies. XD


----------



## pat461

whish it was scabbies then i would know what to do lol


----------



## Ya noy

Sounds like hives to me.


----------



## spcwife23

Hi everyone, well im the lucky one to get it next, it was small little bumps that is killing me because its so itchy, well i told my gastro and he sent me to derm. They took a biopsy of the ones on hand. So in 2 week we will know what it is for sure.. the derm doc told me it is very common in people that has autoimmune diseases. So soon as i find out ill try to spell it, because im sure it has some long name we cant even pronounce. I had some on my leg and he gave me a steroid shot in that one which is helping clear that up thank god.


----------



## crigsbee

Hi, I started Remicade a little over a year ago and not long after I started it I began experiencing itching, rash, and bumps- to the point I would have swelling and want to itch right out of my skin! My GI sent me to a dermatologist and after some labs was diagnosed with Dermatographitis. I over produce histamines in the body now b/c of my Remicade. I take Allegra 180mg daily and a med at bedtime called Cyproheptadine. It is all gone! Not sure if you have this but wanted to share a similar experience.

Cristina

Ulcerative Colitis for 21 years, diagnosed with Crohn's Disease December 2011
Too many surgeries to count- on Remicade and 6 mp for life among others


----------



## araceli

Psoriasis maybe?


----------



## oneup_twodown

Just put this reply on another thread.....it might apply to this page also.....

Before I got DX with crohns I suffered terribly with peeling skin, itching and little water blisters on my hands and feet that I assumed were warts for a very long time. My nurse explained to me that sometimes those with IBD can get a type of eczema called pompholyx (also called dyshidrotic eczema). http://www.primehealthchannel.com/pompholyx-dyshidrosis-pictures-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

For me it comes and goes, tends to get worse on my toes during a flare up...it tends to disappear again just as quickly. Right now I'm having some peeling and red spots on my face.....I use a product from 'Lush' called 'Dream Cream', it costs around £8 for a tub and I slather it on before I go to bed and voila! no more peeling or itching


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Humira kicked in dermographia for me. Full body itching. It's like skin writing. You can write on your skin it's weird.


----------



## Racheld

I have had small red blister lumps on my ankles & wrists for the last couple of days. Seem to gain a few more each day too


----------



## ^mc

I know exactly what you are talking about. I have gotten these same little red itchy bumps since I was a kid too. I just recently started avoiding dairy products and  red meats, and I began putting vitamin e oil directly onto the affected areas. I had tried everything before, nothing else would work for more than a few minutes to relieve that insane itch. I work in a restaurant, so between having my hands in water there, and plus having to wash my hands constantly because of having 10-15 bowel movements every day, my hands were a mess! Within just a few days of the vitamin e oil, they are almost healed up.


----------



## Dcarp

SIBO- SMALL INTESTINAL BACTERIAL OVERGROWTH

 You might want to get a SIBO test, to see if your body is being invaded by bacteria. Its a simple breath test. 
 I had small bumps, and itchy skin, thinking it was poison oak. It didn't go away with any type of medicated cream. Crohn's medications suppress the immune system. You can be treated for the bacteria overgrowth, once the doctor determines the bacteria as a cause, through the simple breath test.


----------

